# Glock 41 review



## Dirty Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

Another toy...












Glock 41 Gen 4 with TrueGlo sights. $550. 
The gun comes with 3 13 round mags, plus the usual Glock stuff - cleaning brush, papers, speed loader...
I added the Ghost Rocket 3.5lb trigger connector and spring upgrade. Unlike others, this kit has a connector that requires some custom fitting, because in addition to reducing and smoothing the trigger pull, it reduces pre-travel. It's excellent for range toys of house guns, but I absolutely would not install it in a carry gun. 

I also added a StreamLight TLR-4 light/laser combo. 






Then I headed to the range. 

All shots were at 7 yards with el cheapo TulAmmo. 

First mag ever. Open sights. 






First 50 round group. Open sights. 






First 3 round group with the laser. 






50 round group with the laser. 






I've ordered a Lone Wolf extended/threaded barrel for it. I'll be adding a SilencerCo Osprey suppressor and making this the house gun. 




Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 13, 2014)

LOL Zombie Clowns


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

Sues favorite show is *The Walking Dead*, so I buy zombie targets. I also have these in .380, 9mm and .45ACP so the TV screen gets lit up when there are zombies to shoot. :rofl:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 13, 2014)

If you're also familiar with the 4.65" barrel Glock 21, how does the recoil of the 41 compare to it?  I'd imagine that this should be a very soft-shooting .45 ACP pistol.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't compare it to the 21, but the recoil is very manageable. Despite being considerably lighter, it's easier to shoot than my P14-45. I expect that the addition of the suppressor will make it even more so, but it'll be a while before I know for sure. I'm told the ATF is taking 6-8 months for the paperwork. 

I will say that the trigger job was well worth the time. Compared side by side with a Glock 27, the 41 is now far smoother, lighter, and with virtually no over travel. Prior to the kit, they felt identical. Well worth the hour it took. 

Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

For a .45 caliber Glock I prefer the Glock 21, although I've never used a Glock 41.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> For a .45 caliber Glock I prefer the Glock 21, although I've never used a Glock 41.



So you have an opinion without actually having any basis for that opinion. 

The 41 is has a thinner slide, weighs less and has  longer site radius.

That makes as much sense as me saying I prefer a Corvette over a Ferrari. Even though the Ferrari has more power. And better handling. And I've never driven it.
But I still prefer the Corvette.

View attachment $picard-facepalm1.jpg


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2014)

Back to the review.  I find the newer Glock's to be very enjoyable to shoot!
I am interested in that you mentioned you would not install the 3.5lb trigger
on your every day guns?  For people on the site who have no experience with 
this what is you reason for that? (potentially a good teaching moment)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Back to the review.  I find the newer Glock's to be very enjoyable to shoot!
> I am interested in that you mentioned you would not install the 3.5lb trigger
> on your every day guns?  For people on the site who have no experience with
> this what is you reason for that? (potentially a good teaching moment)



I think polishing or installing a lighter connector on a carry gun is a fine idea. The "3.5lb connectors" don't really seem to lower the trigger pull to a true 3.5lbs, nor do they affect trigger travel. 
What I installed is a little more involved and requires hand fitting.
I installed a spring upgrade kit which replaces the striker pin spring, the trigger spring, and the safety block springs as well as the connector. The spring swaps are the easy part. The kit is the Ghost Rocket trigger kit.
The connector is not a drop in piece. Unlike the drop in connectors, it has a tab added to it that reduces overtravel as well as reducing the pull length and weight. This tab has to be hand fitted, and to do it right requires a lot of fiddling little adjustment as well as repeated assembly/disassembly of the gun. Complicated by the fact that till it's fitted, you will not be able to pull the trigger (which is required for the normal disassembly of a Glock).
Basically, once this kit is installed, it's almost like *thinking* about pulling the trigger is enough to fire the gun.
This is excellent for accuracy, but I don't think it's good for a carry weapon. I can see problems with people shooting themselves in the butt when drawing or holstering the weapon.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Additional mods:
I installed a slight longer slide lock level to make field stripping the gun easier. The factory lever has always been just a tiny bit too short, which makes it difficult for ham-fingered me to grab.
And I added a "Punisher" slide cover plate, "flame" magazine plates and color filled the gun, just because I like the look.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 19, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> So you have an opinion without actually having any basis for that opinion.
> 
> The 41 is has a thinner slide, weighs less and has  longer site radius.
> 
> ...



What I meant is that I like the Glock 21. I've never used the Glock 41 so I might like it better if I tried it out but for now I really like the Glock 21 and it works just fine for me. That doesn't mean I won't switch to a Glock 41 if I ever try one out in the future.

Right back at you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2014)

So, basically, you don't know what the word "prefer" means. Got it.
Maybe Santa will bring you a dictionary for Christmas. Or your birthday. Or something.

Took the Glock 41 to the range again today. Consistent 2" 10 round groups, rapid fire at 7 yards.


----------

